# Attic Insulation, Gaps, and Cape Cod Wonkiness



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a real picture would be better


----------



## alyasjane (Mar 1, 2015)

*Images from Attic*



Fix'n it said:


> a real picture would be better


You got it!

It's a mess; there are still acorns to clean up, and the insulation on the walls facing the conditioned space is also torn/separated in places. Here are a couple of pictures of the gap, the acorns, and chunks of "relocated" insulation:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How is the main roof vented? Gable vents, soffits (other than the lower roof), etc.?


----------



## alyasjane (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a ridge vent (relatively new roof, added on install) and gable vents. There's also a box vent (the square type?) over an addition that is separated by the original brick wall at the attic level; that area has little to no icing, because the space above that room opens into the garage and thus maintains a similar temperature to the outdoors. There are no soffits or (to my knowledge) drip edge vents. 

I know this is a large component of my icing problem, but it's unfortunately one that I don't have any means to address. The property is in my care (and I'm paying the egregious heating bills), but belongs to a close friend who lives out of the area. So it's me, and a moderate allowance for improvements and repairs, and whatever I can figure out between the two. Beyond that, I have a free hand. I want to make the upstairs living space more comfortable (less unbearably hot in the summer) and reduce the icing. I may also put up heat wire. My DIY goals for this house are always a) as good or better than when it came into my hands and b) balancing cost/benefits with the reality that I won't be living in here in another 7-8 years.

I hope that's not too much information! Thanks for taking the time to look at my issue.

Best,
AJ


----------

